# Sadzīves tehnika >  Stāvlampas remonts

## lauriss

Vajag palīdzību. Pirms kāda laikā lampai nosprāga drošinātājs. Takā uzreiz nekā nebija pa rokai salodēju pa taisno. Viss OK līdz šovakaram kad vecās lampas vietā(300w) vecāki ieliek (500w) ( lai gaišāk) un takā vairs nebija drošinātājs kas paglābj  nodega modulis ar ko regulè spilgtumu. Tā nu sazīmēju kad vainīgs termodrošinātājs un tādu vismaz elfā un argusā neatradu.  Tos drīkst apiet pa taisno vai ar reizastoru  , vai arī jāsūta tas sūds no kaut kurienes? 
http://www.setfuse.com/product/over-.../k-series.html 
Virsū uzrakstīts set k2 h04 green
Bildi diemžēl neizdodas uzaukšupielādēt. Ja sanāks rīt ielikšu.

----------


## krabis

Var apiet pa taisno, bet tad ieteicams uzreiz ielikt 1000w lampu un pa rokai nolikt ugunsdzeeshamo aparaatu.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Labāk uzreiz apiet visu un slēgt pa taisno ar vadiem pie mājas elektrības ievada. Protams, apejot skaitītāju un drošinātājus lai nenodeg. Cik zinu, lampiņas arī izdeg, apej arī to. Ja nopietni - termodrošinātājus gan jau, ka var atrast, meklē arī Lemonā un Farnelī. Un ieliec arī drošinātāju, drošība tomēr pirmajā vietā.

----------


## Tristan

LEMONA veikalā ir pieejami aksiālie termodrošinātāji - nesen pirku.

Tikai laicīgi padomā, kādai temperatūrai tev vajag.......
Savādāk stāvēsi pie kases, , un aiz tevis rindā stāvošie būs aizkaitināti.  ::

----------


## lauriss

Paldies. Pirmdien būs jāapciemo veikali

----------


## next

> vecāki ieliek (500w) ( lai gaišāk) un takā vairs nebija drošinātājs kas paglābj  nodega modulis ar ko regulè spilgtumu.


 Droshinaataajs veel nekad nav vareejis izglaabt pusvadiitaajus, vinja funkcija ir glaabt maaju no nodegshanas.

----------


## Isegrim

Tas tiesa. Drošinātājs kūst/nostrādā ar kādu aizturi. Īsu, bet pietiekamu, lai sāktos pusvadītāju struktūru lavīnveidīga sagrūšana. Šis process vairs nav apturams.

----------


## Didzis

Merfija likums elektronikā- visa modernā elektronika uzkonstruēta tā, lai maksimāli ilgi saglabātu drošinatāju un tas izdegtu tikai tad, kad visa elektronika jau nodegusi !

----------


## JDat

Ja userim lauriss ir tadi jautājumi, tad pastiprinātāju būve...

Kas attiecas uz drošinātājiem, tad pats vārds asaka kāpec ir vajadzīgs drošinātājs. Lai neizceltos ugunsgrēks mājā, nevis lai pasargātu elektroniku.

----------


## lauriss

ES termodrošinātājus neesmu redzējis pastiprinātājos un takā tas ir tāds vienīgais aspekts kurā man ir interese + vēl viss pašmācības ceļā tad saprotiet kāpēc uzprasīju šo jautājumu. Labāk uzprasu nevis pēc tam laboju ielaistās kļūdas (ja palicis ko labot).

----------


## ivog

500w spuldze stāvlampā - tas jau vien ir kaut kas  ::

----------


## lauriss

Palīdziet atrast potenciometru

----------


## Isegrim

Ar ommetru nosaki nominālu un pretestības izmaiņas līkni. Ja svarīgs ass diametrs, garums un slēdža funkcija, meklē veikalu katalogos arī pēc tiem. Kur problēma?

----------


## JDat

500 kiloomi lineārais ar slēdzi.
Kuram tad ir sportiska interese Tavā vietā rakties pa katalogiem?

----------


## acdcpcb

Ebaja var pamekleet bt136 light dimmer. Tur ir pieejams konstruktors ar tadu lidzigu potenciometru. Del poteciometra var sutiit. Tikai nav taads ka bilde lielaaks.

----------

